# 3 arrested bringing multiple weapons into NYC



## Ex3 (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm glad the Port Authority Police were on the ball. 

Three people were arrested with multiple loaded guns, knives and ballistic vests at the Holland Tunnel Tuesday when police stopped them for driving with a cracked windshield, authorities tell NBC 4 New York.

The three individuals, two men in their 50s and a woman in her 20s who may be from Pennsylvania, were stopped on the New Jersey side of the tunnel around 8 a.m., authorities said. A search of their vehicle revealed the weapons cache.

The guns seized included long-range weapons as well as handguns. A camouflage helmet with what appeared to be night goggles was also recovered.

Two senior law enforcement officials say the three suspects are so-called "gun enthusiasts" and have no nexus to terror. There is no known threat.

Drugs were in the vehicle along with the guns, according to one law enforcement official. One of the suspects allegedly told authorities the trio was en route to Queens to try to save a friend who is on heroin and being held against her will. Police are looking for the possible woman in Queens.

The investigation is ongoing.​
3 Nabbed With Loaded Guns, Knives, Ammo on Way to NYC


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 21, 2016)

long-range weapons?


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 21, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> long-range weapons?


Shoots accurately at more than 10 yards probably.
LOL, arsenal.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Nice stop! I'd like to see the back story is on these three.


----------



## Etype (Jun 21, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> long-range weapons?


They probably had the purple tip rounds!


----------



## AWP (Jun 21, 2016)

I'd have pulled them over for driving a stupid-looking truck.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I'd have pulled them over for driving a stupid-looking truck.



That may have been what cost them an extra look or three. Go gray, and be small; this tuck was a rolling neon sign.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 21, 2016)

Thought they were going to wreck shop...almost made it.

Totally agree with the low-pro ride vs look at me monster energy drink truck.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 21, 2016)

Hmmm.....you don't drive this, marked _Higher Ground Tactical_, in freeking NEW YORK and think you are not going to draw attention.  Something stinks...

To Add:  I need one of these cooler carriers on the front!


----------



## AWP (Jun 21, 2016)

I love that they were there to save someone from heroin....and carried an ammo can marked "shoot your local heroin dealer."

I'd bury them under the jail just for being stupid and with ultra-poor SA.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 21, 2016)

heh,  "driving with a cracked windshield"...love it!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 21, 2016)

Where's the "Racial profiling card" in this one?!!???!!!!?:wall:

Side note, that would be a sweet tailgating truck....you can't see it but I guarantee they have a hitch grill......


----------



## Brill (Jun 21, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> To Add:  I need one of these cooler carriers on the front!



I bet it's full of either Busch or Coors Light!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 21, 2016)

Etype said:


> They probably had the purple tip rounds!


Not for much longer.

#ThanksObama.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 21, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Hmmm.....you don't drive this, marked _Higher Ground Tactical_, in freeking NEW YORK and think you are not going to draw attention.  Something stinks...
> 
> To Add:  I need one of these cooler carriers on the front!


So... about that cracked windshield?


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 22, 2016)

So can we finally ban neon green everything?


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 22, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> So can we finally ban neon green everything?



The early 90s will rise again!  


Hoser.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 22, 2016)

Chartreuse is evil!


----------



## Gunz (Jun 22, 2016)

In New York transportation of firearms and ammunition in an unsafe vehicle, i.e. a vehicle with a cracked windshield, is a felony...just like drinking Big Gulps or smoking.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 22, 2016)

I think the vehicles owner watched too many 80's re-runs of the TMNT.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 22, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> The early 90s will rise again!
> 
> 
> Hoser.


Neon color stripped bike shorts and friendship bracelets. Big bangs, crimped hair, and bleached stone wash jeans. Gayass boy bands, vanilla ice, MC Hammer, and of course Tina Turner "what's love got to do with it". That awesomeness can never be repeated


----------



## AWP (Jun 22, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Neon color stripped bike shorts and friendship bracelets. Big bangs, crimped hair, and bleached stone wash jeans. Gayass boy bands, vanilla ice, MC Hammer, and of course Tina Turner "what's love got to do with it". That awesomeness can never be repeated



I loved Deadpool singing "Shoop" on the overpass. If someone doesn't find that funny, they can drink elsewhere.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Trio Caught With Arsenal Outside Holland Tunnel Were Trying To 'Extract' Scared Teen From Brooklyn


----------



## AWP (Jun 22, 2016)

The tool is rolling around with a velcroed shirt and US flag in a technicolor zombie ZOMG "I'm a man" truck?

[X] Sterilize Immediately


----------



## billb (Jun 29, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I'd have pulled them over for driving a stupid-looking truck.



They should have looked up the word _covert._


----------

